# Amazing free software teaches you how to listen



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/2011/01/welcome-to-how-to-listen.html


Take the tests, then post your score...... maybe it will improve the validity of your posts.:bigsmile:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a hot topic lately. I vote we move it to Forum Announcements | News.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think AV Home Theater will be a good fit for it. :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, I cant resist, I am downloading it as we speak.


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Tried this out. I had the most difficulty with the colored sound tests. The filter tests start getting difficult when the count gets to 5. 

Great find.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

Cool stuff. I am going to try this one out in a minute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parsley (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm trying some new speakers so this is good timing.
Using headphones I could do the filters at 5, but made errors on 6. Got sent back to 5, through 6 again and made it to 7.
I found it useful for hearing what tracks are good to spot differences : if the track has no low bass, then you won't hear emphasis there in speakers, etc.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Aaaaaakk!

I don't play video games and now I do this. Aaaaakk!!!!!

:duh:

totally cool though. I'm on six band w/ headphones. Next week I'll play more...


----------

